# Mini-ATX or Micro-ITX?



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

What says you? And why.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Umm not much difference other than size, pick what fits your build.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well yes and no... Mini ATX has more room for extras such as: More PCIE slots, More USB slots ETC.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Pretty sure its Micro ATX and Mini ITX


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Pretty sure its Micro ATX and Mini ITX


Does that really matter. They are both smaller form factors


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what? no pico-ATX?

look up the Amos 3002. great little box for the price, as long as all you need is usb ports for expansion.


----------



## RayBob (Sep 10, 2012)

I used the new Thin Mini-ITX format on my car PC. They use the mSATA drives, laptop memory, and mPCIE cards, and keep the profile low, leaving room for extra stuff.

I was able to fit a Directed HD radio board, DC to DC converter, USB hub, Joycon EXR, and usb ODAC inside a double din case by using the DN2800MT thin board.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Pretty sure its Micro ATX and Mini ITX


Exactly what I was thinking.



Ultimateherts said:


> Does that really matter. They are both smaller form factors


Yes, they are way different in size. 9.6" × 9.6" and 6.7" × 6.7"


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

It all comes down to your sound card choice. If you go the PCI route, you are more than likely going to want an mATX like I did. If I had to do it over again, I would probably go ITX.


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Wy2quiet said:


> It all comes down to your sound card choice. If you go the PCI route, you are more than likely going to want an mATX like I did. If I had to do it over again, I would probably go ITX.


Biggest problem right now is choosing a sound card. All the mid/high end sound cards are all PCIe. looking at USB sound cards and I get stuck with Creative.

Looking for high end, moderately priced USB sound card for 4.1-5.1 channel.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Diamond Xtreme Sound Digital 7.1 USB External Sound Card XS71U

StarTech.com 7.1 USB Audio Adapter External Sound Card : Audio Adapters | RadioShack.com


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

minbari said:


> Diamond Xtreme Sound Digital 7.1 USB External Sound Card XS71U
> 
> StarTech.com 7.1 USB Audio Adapter External Sound Card : Audio Adapters | RadioShack.com



Much appreciate the input, but I would be safe to venture that Creative would sound better than a RS product  .


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

hard to say. I had a creative Zen MP3 player. audio section was ho-hum at best.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Creative CAN make some good hardware, but their software sucks balls.


----------

